# Traceroute command??

## n7down

Sorry I really didnt know where to post this.

But why is that when i run traceroute it only runs with im in 'su'???

Thanks

----------

## Given M. Sur

Because traceroute is in /usr/sbin which is not in your PATH for regular users.

Adding /usr/sbin to your PATH won't help anyways because traceroute needs to be run as root to work.

----------

## n7down

ohh thanks man

----------

## Given M. Sur

no problem  :Smile: 

----------

